# archos 605 30g



## kdtubman (Apr 21, 2008)

i recently bout my archos about 3 months ago. everything was going okay untill 2 days ago when it started saying that my system was damaged. a screen would come up asking if you wanted to repair or fomart the disk and none of them work. does anyone know what the problem is ?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Kdtubman

From what you describe, it appears that we may not be able to offer direct help on this one.

If you only purchased your Archos 605 3 months ago, it will still probably in warranty or guarantee. It will probably be best to contact the place you purchased it from.

If you need to contact the manufacturer, you can do so through their website:

http://www.archos.com

Regards
Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this DVD unit by any chance .. the name is unknown to me but a better description of the item might bring forth more info ..


----------

